
You Aren't Good Enough - danielionescu
http://www.shadowcat.co.uk/archive/conference-video/yapc-eu-2008/you-arent-good-enough/
======
mhb
Can't see him in the video or understand what he's saying.

~~~
logic
Agreed, a transcript would be helpful. Dark stages and monotone shouting don't
make for an effective presentation.

------
ASUmusicMAN
A classic mst presentation (can't wait for the YAPC 2009 videos). After I saw
this, it convinced me that even as someone learning I can still participate
and contribute back to the community.

